# Pro Hormones



## Dorian (Aug 5, 2002)

Just curious to know how many of you guys use pro hormones rather than juice?


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2002)

I used VPX's Paradeca & Decavar

Switched to 1 Test (although not a prohormone!) & EQ

Used Xenabol as well!

I found it works quite well.  Also, tried the juice........


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2002)

you're asking two different questions in your poll.

Yes, I have used them, but probably never will again, so I cannot vote.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

ughhhhhhhh Prince.........I think that would be a no................


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2002)

Tried 1-Test, didn't do much of anything for me. Maybe not high enough dose for my bodyweight, dunno, or could be my age, I'm 26.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> ughhhhhhhh Prince.........I think that would be a no................



actually it would be a yes to the first question and a no to the second question, that's why I cannot vote in the poll.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> actually it would be a yes to the first question and a no to the second question, that's why I cannot vote in the poll.





Have you ever used pro hormones and would you do so again?

No, no, no.....you have used them and would not use them again=no
Maybe he should have inserted "if you have ever"


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2002)

Have I used them? *Yes*

Would I use them again? *No*


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2002)

1 Test by VPX works great!  What dosage amount were you taking Mudge?  I took 4 to 5 ml!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2002)

A "not sure" vote would have been nice.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2002)

okay, I re-worded the question and added a "not sure" option.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Have I used them? *Yes*
> 
> Would I use them again? *No*



LMAO!!! That's not what it asked.. It asked if you had used them, would you use them again or not(yes or no)


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

Prohormones IMO are useless.....now 1-ad, 1-test, or 4-ad...
definately yes!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, I re-worded the question and added a "not sure" option.



Now you make it even more complicated!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok...kinda confused. Why would someone be not sure?


----------



## seyone (Aug 5, 2002)

instead of adding another option you should have edited the wording.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2002)

I did edit the wording.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

It looks the same to me.....didn't you just add an option?


----------



## seyone (Aug 5, 2002)

looks the same to me too. 
you should change the wording to..."if you have ever used pro hormones, would you do so again?''


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2002)

I keep mistaking 1 test as a prohormone when it's not!  Damn!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2002)

Oops, I forgot as well. Never tried the "weaker stuff".


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually Paradeca/Decavar increased my weight usages to 25 lbs or more in teh Dumbell sense.

For Ex.  When I did my 30 rep thing (Like DB chest), I was using 25 lb dumbells.  Now, it's up to 55 lbs.  Believe me, sore and pain is not a description when I was done!  

4 sets~ 30 reps for bench and then followed by 2 other sets for chest!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 5, 2002)

Am in the middle of stacking Boldione and 1-Test.   If one or the other is considered a pro-hormone, then the 1st answer would be yes.

Would I do it again?  So far, with these results, YES, DEFINITELY.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> Am in the middle of stacking Boldione and 1-Test.   If one or the other is considered a pro-hormone, then the 1st answer would be yes.
> 
> Would I do it again?  So far, with these results, YES, DEFINITELY.



These would not be considered prohormones~


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok, then 1st answer- NO
But would consider it.  What products are considered Pro-hormones and I'll let you know if I've considered taking them, either now or in the future.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> Am in the middle of stacking Boldione and 1-Test.   If one or the other is considered a pro-hormone, then the 1st answer would be yes.
> 
> Would I do it again?  So far, with these results, YES, DEFINITELY.



Correction...>Boldione would be considered a PH
1-test-pro steriod


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 18, 2002)

is 1-AD pro steroid or hormone?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 1 Test by VPX works great!  What dosage amount were you taking Mudge?  I took 4 to 5 ml!




How many cc's is that?

And how much did you gain?

Cycle length?

What did you set calories at?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> is 1-AD pro steroid or hormone?


Since 1-ad converts after passing the liver I'm not sure if it would be Pro steriod or PH? I'm guessing Pro steriod.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 20, 2002)

becasue I got some really awesome gains off of the, whjat would you recomend for my next PS cycle?


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

Opps....I clicked on yes but I shoulda said no.....no ph only ps


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*2000 to 2500 I think*


----------



## Robboe (Oct 20, 2002)

Ok, so you took 12cc's a day on training days, which is actually half a gram of 1-test. And 8cc's on rest days, which is like 325mg i think.

Anyhoo, you stayed on the stuff for over a year? I was asking how much you gained while on the 1-test cycle.

Calories seem a little low too, but hey, 20lb in a year is good news.


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 20, 2005)

i ran 1-ad for 6 weeks and made good strength and weight gain(also gained fat) but lost everything post cycle.... experienced shutdown too... i did run 6-oxo but it didnt do much for me.... next ph cycle was 4derm and 1-test trans... didnt really gain anything except for a huge libido similair to libido increase on test cycle


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 20, 2005)

my one cycle of SD was good, helped me get past a plateau, keeping gains can be hard but not impossible at all.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 24, 2005)

Curse, what diet and workout regimen did you use to keep your gains?


----------



## TheCurse (Oct 24, 2005)

didnt change much.  i should have took some weeks where i lowered my poundages a bit and i think i would not have the injury i am recovering from now.  just remember your joints and tendons and ligaments need time to catch up to your muscle strength gains.  i would recomend glucosamine and chondroitin supplementing all the time.


----------



## samat631 (Oct 25, 2005)

why would you never use prohormones again prince?


----------



## yanksarethebest (Oct 25, 2005)

Since 1 AD is banned what would you say is a good alternative to it.  I have tried Orestan e from gaspari nutrition and put on a little size but would like to add some more.. ANything anyone could recommend that is legal... THanks


----------



## yanksarethebest (Oct 25, 2005)

I am currently useing creatine whey protein and orestan e from gaspari nutrition. I was wondering if there is any legal product out there that would be able to give me about 10 to 15 pounds of mass. Thanks


----------



## swoleup (Nov 17, 2005)

yanksarethebest said:
			
		

> I am currently useing creatine whey protein and orestan e from gaspari nutrition. I was wondering if there is any legal product out there that would be able to give me about 10 to 15 pounds of mass. Thanks


Superdrol or Ergomax


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Nov 17, 2005)

i aint gone pro yet so i cant use em?  prohromes?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 19, 2005)

I took decavar and paradeca before and liked the results, but after stepping over to the dark side, I like injectables and good ol dbol better.


----------



## leykis1o1 (Nov 27, 2005)

i take 10mg methy-D for the past month..ive taken it beforte with great results..last time i used 6mg a day..but today 10mg..in the last month ive gained about 20-30lbs in the bench..


----------



## luke69duke69 (Dec 1, 2005)

I never looked at the usage of steroids or pro hormones from a legal standpoint, but more from a health standpoint.  Legal or not if you take too much of a legal product it will do more harm to you than a non legal one.  The government bans a lot of substances that are less harmfull than legal ones.  EXAMPLE: POT AND ALCOHOL... nuff said


----------



## w00kie (Dec 14, 2005)

I've done a couple of 1AD cycles when I first started out lifting.  Bad idea, cause I had the slightest clue on what I was doing.    About two years ago I did a couple of cycles of 1-test dermal with 4-AD and got some decent results.  Would I ever take prohormones again....ummm I doubt it even though I still have a boat load left.  I've been going all natural for the past 2 years and I've seen more gains now than I have ever.


----------



## Addiction (Mar 3, 2006)

w00kie said:
			
		

> I've done a couple of 1AD cycles when I first started out lifting.  Bad idea, cause I had the slightest clue on what I was doing.    About two years ago I did a couple of cycles of 1-test dermal with 4-AD and got some decent results.  Would I ever take prohormones again....ummm I doubt it even though I still have a boat load left.  I've been going all natural for the past 2 years and I've seen more gains now than I have ever.


----------



## Guru (Mar 3, 2006)

w00kie said:
			
		

> I've done a couple of 1AD cycles when I first started out lifting.  Bad idea, cause I had the slightest clue on what I was doing.    About two years ago I did a couple of cycles of 1-test dermal with 4-AD and got some decent results.  Would I ever take prohormones again....ummm I doubt it even though I still have a boat load left.  I've been going all natural for the past 2 years and I've seen more gains now than I have ever.


Interesting. Its all about the food bro


----------



## xenomorff (Mar 23, 2006)

I just got off of Methy 1 alpha and it destroyed my Sex Drive. So now I will never take any Prohormone ever again.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 11, 2006)

probably because you didnt PCT


----------

